# 6.0 Powerstroke opinions please



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Im looking at getting a new used truck and am considering a 2006 6.0. I had a new 03 6.0 and sold it after 18 months. The dealership just could not get the programming right. It always idled rough and would jump as high as 1500 rpm or so sitting still with my foot on the brake. Had it reprogrammed upwards of 5 times and the computer replaced twice. Finally traded it on a 6.6 Duramax. I love the Ford truck itself but do not want to have the same issues again. I heard of others having the same issues or close to it with the 2003 models. My dad runs an 06 F350 and has had absolutely no complaints or problems. But, he drives like a "Grandpa" which he is of course now.lol I wont own a diesel without putting aftermarket programmer on it so I am looking for what some of y'all have done with your 6.0 and how do you like it. Any fuel numbers would be much appreciated. Ok I think I've rambled enough.lol Thanks in advance for y'alls feedback.


----------



## wan2bfishin (Apr 24, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

how did you like the 6.6 dura?


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Man I love my Duramax. I have had absolutely zero issues with this motor. I've never had trouble pulling anything I wanted to pull and its been inexpensive to maintain. I honestly wish I could take my motor and trans and put a new Ford body around it.lol The Fords just feel like a lot more truck to me.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

what year is it? yeah, you know when you are in a 250 compared to a 150. No so much when its the Chevy's.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Its a 2005 GMC I believe LS or LT whichever is the loaded out version. Summit White with just over 88k on it. The only problem I've had is the stepper motor on the speedo went out. Thought it was gonna cost me over $400 at the dealership to fix but found a guy out of Rosharon that will come to my house and fix for $75. Just gotta stay off work long enough to get him out.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

The 2003 & 2004 6.0 trucks were utter failures. By the time Ford got to the 2007 & 2008 trucks, they got the bugs worked out and by all accounts were decent.

Check out The Diesel Stop for information on 6.0 set-ups


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

I had a 05 with a bully dog programmer running straight pipe. I never had one problem. I had 2 2008 6.4 and had nothing but problems including motor seized up. 28k miles. 2 radiator problems and on and on. I buy and sell.alot of trucks. You may get a good one and may get a bad one. He'll I have driven off new car lot with problems. Good luck. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Worm Drowner said:


> The 2003 & 2004 6.0 trucks were utter failures. By the time Ford got to the 2007 & 2008 trucks, they got the bugs worked out and by all accounts were decent.
> 
> Check out The Diesel Stop for information on 6.0 set-ups


Thinking you meant 2006-2007 as 2008 was the 6.4.

I have a 06 and have had excellent luck with it. I have 148k and have had one issue with the hpop fitting leaking which caused long starts. Cost me a pretty penny out of warranty to get fixed. I get on average 14.5 mpg and drive short distances. I have the muffler and cat cut out and run a sct tune from innovative diesel from time to time. Pulls awesome and more power than joe blow can ever use. I was getting 17.5 mpg in a v6 tacoma which sparked the idea of getting 2.5 times the truck for little less mpg. Very happy with it but all the horror about the 6.0 makes me always nervous about the truck. If i could afford the new 6.7 I would go for it, heard great things so far about it but dang the price!!!


----------



## Fish4it (Aug 25, 2009)

My 06 F350 with the 6.0 is only used to haul the boat and truck camper.Bought new in 2006 and has just turned 50K mile. It has had regular service and been well taken care. Does it pull like my older 7.3, nope but the transmission featuring a tow haul mode is better. I brought it into the dealer at 48K for a transmission flush, while their they discovered the head gaskets were blown. Covered under warranty. My brother has quite a few of these engines in the F450's he preaches changing those fuel filters often or pay to have your injectors replaced.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I just got rid of a 06 with a 6.0 and I am glad to see it go. Under warranty it was fine when the oil and egr coolers went out, but when it hit 100k and I was paying for them it was a bit much. From what I have read you can spend 5k and make them bullet proof but I opted to just replace mine with a '11 6.7.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

I have a 2007 F250 King Ranch 6.0l w/ 77k miles and 0 issues.
It was just listed in classified section if your interested.

P.S. We are only selling because it is not the most practical vehicle for a family of 5.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

I think its all in how you run them. My 6.0 blew a motor about every 50k miles, But i was running a hot chip and never took my foot out of it. My 6.4 has over 100k on it with a fuel pump and water pump replaced under warranty.


----------



## cutadre (Apr 20, 2011)

I have an 05' with the 6.0 and love it! I have 160k on it and the only problem i've had with it was my FICM. Fuel Injection Control Module, there is a service bulletin out on this problem but has yet to be deemed a recall, unfortunately.... the wire harness on the FICM rubs against a bolt and over time will wear through and short out the FICM. This happened to me twice!! The first time i took it in, they (FORD) did not replace my wire harness so a year and a half later, it happened again and these things aint cheap!!! I write this for everyone, if you have this problem, make sure they replace the FICM WIRE HARNESS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a 2004 with 114,000 miles on it, I had the heads and oil and egr cooler replaced under warrenty at 34,000 miles, luckly I was able to drive to the dealer ship and they gave me a loner for 3 weeks while my truck was at McRee. 
Post warrenty repairs and upgrades include:
cracked oil filter housing, bad mess...
#4 injector
electric 4wheel drive motor
ball joints
numerous front end componets
Z-link spring coil coversion suspension
straight pipe from turbo back
custom program on my SCT from innovative diesel
38" Kuhmos 20" rims

All that being said I love my truck and the crazy power and torque it has, its paid for, leaves most trucks/cars behind and is very comfortable.
O I almost forgot to mention, im just now seeing cooling issues as im sure its time for a backflush/flush collant replacment. I do most all my maint and repairs.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=132517&page=26


----------



## trk (Aug 3, 2011)

i have a 06 6.0 with less than 43kmi that i have for sale on this site,8-03-11, i haven't had any engine problems and the best mileage has been little over 18mpg on a trip on ih and got that twice; around town probably 13 to 15; i'm retired and don't need this much truck anymore


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

The basic 6.0 long block is fine but the EGR and oil cooler have problems. If you have one with blown head gaskets be sure to upgrade to ARP studs and ditch the factory head bolts. If you run a programer you will have problems.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Ugggh, mine was at Powerstroke Magic for 3 days within the last month, A/C went out, FICM was dying/dead, alternator petered out, and went ahead and had them put on a new belt and rear brakes. 2004 140k miles stock


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

How did you like Powerstroke Magic? Was looking at them for doing some work on mine.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

TheGoose said:


> How did you like Powerstroke Magic? Was looking at them for doing some work on mine.


I first heard about them from 2cool, someone recommended them for Ford Diesel service. When I figured out I needed my FICM replaced I started doing some research. In my research the most google returns came from diesel forums and I found people were bringing trucks from out of state for them to fix/mod. I found one negative review about them and that was from some guy who wasn't impressed with the service advisor's demeanor, nothing about their work.

Every time I had the truck in there they had it turned around the same day.
1 Day-FICM
1 Day-AC Compressor, Condenser, Orifice Tube and other AC parts, serpintine belt & rear brakes.
1 Day-alternator

Garrett is a former Ford diesel tech and owner of the place, he is out there in the garage turning wrenches beside his techs. He is very approachable and had no problem stopping what he was doing to explain why & what he did to my truck.

I am not very mechanically inclined and don't do anything besides basic maintenance myself so I really don't have a clue when it comes to repair work on these engines. He could have taken my arse to the bank this week because I think something is amiss with my drive train, tranny or rear-end. He looked it over and said he didn't really find anything that concerned him and to just bring it back if it acts up again. He could have easily convinced me I needed my tranny rebuilt or replaced for 3k plus.

Anyways, google them and it will probably convince you, personally I breathed a sigh of relief that I found a decent shop that I can trust to take my truck to.

LMAO, I swear I have no affiliation with them.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

MY 2006 6.0 PS WAS A P.O.S,BUT ITS GONE NOW AND THE COMPANY GOT ME A NEW 6.7 CC DAULLY AND IT IS A F'ING HOSS


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I wouldnt.....get a 6.4 or 7.3 or 6.7 but not a 6.0


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

If you are looking for and F-250 there are two options. 

1. Get the 6.0 and bulletproof it, then add a SCT Tunner with custom tunes from Matt or Inovative Diesel. You'll have a truck that will last a lifetime that will out pull anything stock out there, trouble free. (The main culprit in the 6.0 is the Oil Cooler and the Ford Coolant combination. It clogs the oil cooler and then causes the EGR cooler to have problems. The fix for a new oil cooler and blocking off EGR cooler from Powerstroke magic is only about $2K. Custom tunes and tuner from Matt is about $525.)

2. Get an '02 or '03 7.3l and deal with the lower horsepower, but an almost indestructable motor.


----------



## hookdup04 (Nov 12, 2009)

I didn't read through the whole thread but just a word to the wise if you are going to modify a 6.0, look into bypassing the EGR altogether. It can be done at a minimal cost by replacing the Y-pipe that ties in the EGR with a straight piece of pipe. Kits to do this can be bought online. I would personally would avoid a 6.0 because it is likely that heating the EGR could have evaporated the fluid leading to headgasket failure. A common issue from chipping a 6.0. If you want to make it fast, by a duramax hands down.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

This is the only way that I would ever consider a 6.0. I have talked to many people that I know who owned 6.0 Powerstrokes and they all had problems with them. They were ususally very expensive repairs when things broke. One of the guys that I work with was just telling me this week that he got rid of his late model 6.0 b/c it developed a large oil leak of some sorts. $4000 was what it was going to cost to have it fixed. He said no way and traded it. The truck had less than 100k miles. I would only buy one if it was cheap enough that I could put several thousand dollars into it to make it reliable. I'm sure that there are some people who have had decent luck with them, but to everyone that I have known who owned them, they were terrible motors. I was talking with the employees at a very well respected diesel shop around here a while back and they said the 6.0's were basket cases. They had one in their shop that they were repairing with the cab completely off. That was a sight to see, big ole' truck with the cab removed just to get to the motor.



Totally Tuna said:


> If you are looking for and F-250 there are two options.
> 
> 1. Get the 6.0 and bulletproof it, then add a SCT Tunner with custom tunes from Matt or Inovative Diesel. You'll have a truck that will last a lifetime that will out pull anything stock out there, trouble free. (The main culprit in the 6.0 is the Oil Cooler and the Ford Coolant combination. It clogs the oil cooler and then causes the EGR cooler to have problems. The fix for a new oil cooler and blocking off EGR cooler from Powerstroke magic is only about $2K. Custom tunes and tuner from Matt is about $525.)
> 
> 2. Get an '02 or '03 7.3l and deal with the lower horsepower, but an almost indestructable motor.


----------

